# New Spanish Kiddos @ Calfee Farms



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

Christmas just got even better at Calfee Farms today!!! We had 7 kids born this afternoon to 4 does...3 sets of twins and 1 big ole single buck. Last pic is their sire. All kids up nursing, cleaned off, and running around looking like flop-eared rabbits.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all the kids!


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks so much Ksalvagno.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Wonderful!

So many Christmas babies. I've got one doe who is really close, but she did not go yesterday...


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Wonderful!
> 
> So many Christmas babies. I've got one doe who is really close, but she did not go yesterday...


I mentioned something at a family gathering 2 days ago that the cold front we were going to get would cause the does to start kidding...usually the worst weather triggers them to kid. Lo and behold, we got a bushel basket full of kids today and should get several of them for the next week or so. This is the most nervous and most exciting time of the year for us.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You got a silver/blue coloration out of the new buck! Nice healthy kids, congrats.


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> You got a silver/blue coloration out of the new buck! Nice healthy kids, congrats.


Thanks! Yes we sure did!  Even our solid black does bred to our blue buck gave us blue kids. Those blue genetics are awful strong.


----------

